# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: 5G Roaming σε 25 χώρες

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
- Το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο συνεργασιών με ξένους παρόχους για 5G Roaming, για τους συνδρομητές COSMOTE 
- Πλεονέκτημα για τον ελληνικό τουρισμό η πρόσβαση στις απεριόριστες δυνατότητες του COSMOTE 5G για τους ξένους επισκέπτες 

Συμφωνία με 25 χώρες έχει ήδη ολοκληρώσει η COSMOTE, έτσι ώστε οι συνδρομητές της που ταξιδεύουν στο εξωτερικό να απολαμβάνουν ταχύτητες 5G, ενώ παράλληλα έχει συνάψει συνεργασίες με δίκτυα 27 χωρών, ώστε όταν οι συνδρομητές τους επισκέπτονται τη χώρα μας να έχουν πρόσβαση στο COSMOTE 5G, το μεγαλύτερο  δίκτυο πέμπτης γενιάς στην Ελλάδα. 

Η COSMOTE, είναι ο πρώτος πάροχος που έχει προχωρήσει σε συμφωνίες με ξένα δίκτυα για 5G Roaming ήδη από τον Δεκέμβρη του 2020, ενώ ο κατάλογος των συνεργαζόμενων δικτύων αυξάνεται συνεχώς. Το 5G Roaming αποτελεί πλεονέκτημα για τον ελληνικό τουρισμό και καθιστά τη χώρα μας κορυφαίο προορισμό για όσους επιθυμούν να είναι online, να ψυχαγωγούνται ή να εργάζονται ξέγνοιαστα, απολαμβάνοντας μοναδική εμπειρία πλοήγησης με ταχύτητες 5G.
Οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE έχουν πρόσβαση σε 5G Roaming, σε 25 χώρες του κόσμου

Συγκεκριμένα, οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE, που χρησιμοποιούν το 5G δίκτυο στην Ελλάδα και ταξιδεύουν σε Αυστρία, Βουλγαρία, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Δανία, Ελβετία, Εσθονία, Η.Π.Α., Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα, Ισπανία, Ιταλία, Ισραήλ, Ν. Κορέα, Νορβηγία, Ολλανδία, Ομάν, Ουγγαρία, Παρθένους Νήσους (Η.Π.Α.), Πουέρτο Ρίκο, Ρουμανία, Σιγκαπούρη, Σουηδία, Ταϊβάν, Τουρκία και Φιλανδία, έχουν τη δυνατότητα περιαγωγής μέσω του τοπικού 5G δικτύου. 

Πρόσβαση στο 5G Roaming έχουν όλοι οι συνδρομητές COSMOTE, ιδιώτες κι επιχειρήσεις (συμβόλαιο, καρτοσυμβόλαιο, καρτοκινητή), που διαθέτουν πιστοποιημένη 5G συσκευή συγκεκριμένων κατασκευαστών στις παραπάνω χώρες . Στις εν λόγω χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, οι συνδρομητές της COSMOTE απολαμβάνουν 5G Roaming χωρίς επιπλέον χρεώσεις , καθώς αξιοποιούν τις παροχές του προγράμματος που διαθέτουν στην Ελλάδα. Για τις χώρες που δεν ανήκουν στην Ε.Ε., μπορούν να ενεργοποιούν την υπηρεσία COSMOTE Travel Pass και να χρησιμοποιούν το πρόγραμμα που έχουν στην Ελλάδα, με μία ημερήσια χρέωση. 
Συνδρομητές από 27 χώρες, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν το δίκτυο COSMOTE 5G

Η COSMOTE έχει συνάψει συμφωνίες με 27 χώρες του εξωτερικού, για να μπορούν οι ταξιδιώτες από Αυστρία, Βουλγαρία, Γαλλία, Γερμανία, Δανία, Ελβετία, Εσθονία, Η.Π.Α., Ηνωμένα Αραβικά Εμιράτα, Λιθουανία, Ιταλία, Ισραήλ, Ν. Κορέα, Νορβηγία, Ολλανδία, Ομάν, Ουγγαρία, Παρθένους Νήσους (Η.Π.Α.), Πορτογαλία, Πουέρτο Ρίκο, Ρουμανία, Ρωσία, Σιγκαπούρη, Σουηδία, Ταϊβάν, Τουρκία και Φιλανδία, που επισκέπτονται την Ελλάδα να αξιοποιήσουν τις απεριόριστες δυνατότητες του COSMOTΕ 5G, του μεγαλύτερου 5G δικτύου στη χώρα, με πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη  πάνω από 50%, που συμπεριλαμβάνει ήδη τους περισσότερους δημοφιλείς τουριστικούς προορισμού. 

Το δίκτυο COSMOTE 5G
Tο COSMOTE 5G είναι το μεγαλύτερο 5G δίκτυο στη χώρα με πανελλαδική πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη πάνω από 50%, ενώ στην Αθήνα έχει ξεπεράσει το 97% και στη Θεσσαλονίκη το 90%. Οι ταχύτητες του δικτύου ξεπερνούν το 1Gbps σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές. Χάρη στις επενδύσεις της εταιρείας και την εντατική δουλειά των τεχνικών της, το δίκτυο συνεχίζει να αναπτύσσεται δυναμικά, με στόχο 60% πανελλαδική πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη μέχρι το τέλος της χρονιάς.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο cosmote.gr.

----------

